# Sci-fi or Alien party theme music



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice list, thank you. Love the Jonathan Richman and the Brownsville Station. 

I was listening to this song the other day and thinking it would be funny at an aliens-themed party -


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

There's also this -


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Dr. Steel - "Spaceboy"
Dr. Steel - "Planet X Marks The Spot"
Dr. Steel - "12,000 Miles Through Space"


----------

